# Ecualizador de 5 Banda probado



## matias_2008 (Ene 2, 2012)

Hola amigos del foro, quiero compartir con ustedes este ecualizado que arme y anda realmente bien, les adjunto el diagrama y el pcb que esta en pcb wizad.

Las frecuencias de corte son
VR1: 60hz
VR2: 250hz
VR3: 1khz
VR4: 4khz 
VR5: 10 Khz


----------



## onir (May 9, 2013)

Hola Matias, muchas gracias por tu aporte del ecualizador.

Podría pedirte el diseño que pusiste en el PDF? Ando bastante verde con esto, el PCB lo pusiste, pero lo otro me gustaría principalmente para poder simular los resultados a ver si soy capaz.

Un saludo y espero no molestarte. Muchas gracias


----------

